# My 2007 VW GTI crash



## Adragnajoseph (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

glad to see you are still alive. any story on what happened?


----------



## Adragnajoseph (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks... My right front tire went off the road and it sucked me right in the woods... And in PA some roads are not great.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

That's crazy. Milford is up in the sticks I can only imagine what some of those back roads are like.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Oh man. Seeing these pictures makes me feel good about the safety of my car/MKVs in general. 

Glad you are okay.


----------



## Adragnajoseph (Dec 6, 2011)

Thnx...they are definetly made for safety...I lost all doors, wheels, driver seat and the whole underneath of the car. Any other car beside a well built foreign car like VW and Audi, there would have been nothing left.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I hope it will be replaced with another VW ...glad you survived this horrific accident...


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

wow thats insane ! glad op is around to tell the story.


----------



## SleepyGorillaMuseum (Jan 8, 2008)

How can you post a picture like that in the OP and not give a full detailed story...


----------



## jettarabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

My friend was getting on the interstate in his mk4, he works at Vw and he spun out in front of a semi has was hit right in the driver side by the semi doing 70. All of the airbags went off and he was fine. He was able to drive it to the body shop that is down the road.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

Holy...


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

wow. glad your still with us man. i know how the pa roads are too.


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

dayum


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Good thing your alright

Scary stuff


----------

